# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Издания Бхагавад-гиты

## Mihail (psevdonim)

Харе Кришна !

Правильно ли я понимаю, что последнее издание русской БГ - это 3е ?
Планируется ли 4е ?

----------


## vijitatma das

Последнее - это как раз 4-е. По сути, это даже не отдельное издание, а то же самое 3-е с незначительными исправлениями.

Насчет того, будет ли какое-то следующее издание - не уверен. Каких-то глобальных ошибок в текущем издании нет, а если обнаружатся какие-то неточности или опечатки, их можно исправить и без выпуска отдельного издания.

----------


## Mihail (psevdonim)

А как различить 3е от 4го ? Указано ли это на первых страницах ?

----------


## vijitatma das

Да, указано на титульном листе.

----------


## Mihail (psevdonim)

А где-нибудь можно скачать 4е издание ?

----------


## vijitatma das

http://bbtmedia.com/en/node/161

Здесь, например.

----------


## Mihail (psevdonim)

Спасибо ! Скачал. Скажите, а ШБ 90-х годов чем-то отличается от нового тиража 2009 года ?

----------


## vijitatma das

В репринте "Шримад-Бхагаватам", во-первых, убрали диакритические знаки в именах, терминах и т.д., а во-вторых, отредактировали текст "Введения" и других вступительных разделов. Основной текст остался прежним.

----------

